# Dallas/San Antonio/Houston shows?



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Anybody going? Strauss and I will be showing there and we thought maybe we could meet a few people









I'll be showing a few Collies ^_^


----------



## elfwofle (Dec 22, 2007)

Im in San Antonio! Where is the show at? or did I miss it??? (I just noticed the date on this thread, dang-it!)


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

The only show I know of in San Antonio is the River Cluster of Dog Shows at the Henry B. Gonzalez Convention Center.

http://www.rivercitycds.com/newevents.htm

Michaela


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

The San Antonio show is July 10th-13th  Strauss and I will be showing in agility there all three days it's offered


----------



## elfwofle (Dec 22, 2007)

Cool! I will try to be there to see it!


----------



## luvmygirl (Apr 3, 2003)

Jackie, are you showing in Dallas at Market Hall this weekend (July 4th)? Are you coming to Texas all the way from WI just for the dog shows?


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm not arriving until the 6th, but I SHOULD be showing in the Herding Group with a tri color smooth Collie 

And yes, I am coming all the way from WI just for the shows xD 

'Cause I'm crazy


----------

